

Array-oriented Programming - courtewing
http://epixa.com/2012/04/array-oriented-programming.html

======
RodgerTheGreat
At first I thought this article might be about array programming languages[1],
but then I remembered today's date. If I understand correctly, this
"technique" relies on the fact that PHP "arrays" are associative structures
that might be called a map in conventional terminology- wouldn't "Map-oriented
programming" make more sense?

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Array_programming_language>

~~~
courtewing
You are correct. PHP arrays are actually just ordered maps, so "map-oriented
programming" would be appropriate in PHP. However, there is no traditional
array implementation in PHP, so calling it "map-oriented programming" within
the context of PHP would be ambiguous.

That all said, this "technique" could be used with a traditional array, in
theory. The array in the example is fixed-length, and the keys themselves
aren't really used at all.

------
EamonLeonard
The best part was when the ninja's put candy in my pocket.

"PHP has curly braces so that servers do not get confused".

------
dbh937
I can't tell if this is an april fool's joke or not.

~~~
EliRivers
It's no crazier than any other "paradigm-redefining" introspective code blog
post we see the web churn out day after day.

~~~
courtewing
As the author of this blog post, let me just say that that is a sad (but not
untrue) statement, my friend.

